
Numerical Linear Algebra for Programmers Book Release 0.5.0 (CPU, GPU, Clojure) - dragandj
https://aiprobook.com/numerical-linear-algebra-for-programmers?release=0.5.0&src=hn
======
dragandj
Uses open source library Neanderthal
[https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal](https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal)

